# what can i use instead of a teflon pillow?



## 619shirtgeek (Feb 19, 2011)

I am pressing some name on some kids softball jerseys but the jerseys are a 2 button henleys. I know I need a pillow in the shirt so the buttons and front collar don't affect the back print but i dont have one. Does anyone out there have a "home made" remedy that works reliably? I read that mousepads may work.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Neoprene mouse pads definitely work, I use them. Use at least 1/4 inch thick.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I have also used tee's in place of placing the buttons in between a stack on both sides - of course a pillow is so much easier - so now I have two sets.


----------

